# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Louise has been Tan-goed!!!

## Chris_2k11

Have you seen her lately!?  :EEK!:  Talk about going over the top with the fake tan!!!   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes She was in on Tuesday, Wendesday

----------


## di marco

> Have you seen her lately!?  Talk about going over the top with the fake tan!!!


she didnt look that bad! ok she looked a bit more orange than usual but no where near as bad as some people!

----------


## Debs

i didnt think she looked that orange eother?? maybe you need to adjust the colour on your screen birks??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

lol get your eyes tested chris!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG she sooooooo is!!!   :EEK!:  Take a closer look next week!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

Maybe you just fancy her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Maybe you just fancy her


Erm... no thanks! lol! And why does me saying she's orange mean I fancy her!?!?   :Confused:   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Angeltigger

As it mean you been looking at her for a long time and any who you are the only one who think she is has been Tan-goed as no-else does

----------


## Chris_2k11

> As it mean you been looking at her for a long time and any who you are the only one who think she is has been Tan-goed as no-else does


I can't help seeing her! She's a character on the show!

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok- well we can not see that she is orangre like the others say maybe your tv is not right

----------


## Chris_2k11

Right well I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree tigs, and no, the TV's fine   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

Well we will- also it was not me who said your tv was wrong and the part about Louise was a joke

----------


## di marco

> I can't help seeing her! She's a character on the show!


getting a bit defensive arent you chris lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha di marco   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i did say it was a joke- well i will not tell any more joke

----------


## Chris_2k11

What you mean tigs???

----------


## Angeltigger

i said maybe you fancy her- it was a joke so i will not tell no-more jokes

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i said maybe you fancy her- it was a joke so i will not tell no-more jokes


I know it was a joke. You seem to think people are being serious on here when we're only joking around!

----------


## Angeltigger

well you thought i was not joking

----------


## di marco

i noticed lousie did look a bit orange today!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i noticed lousie did look a bit orange today!


Told ya!

----------


## di marco

> Told ya!


i said a bit, she didnt look totally orange though!

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i have not

----------


## di marco

yesterday she looked quite orange, i know she was being compared to dannii who looked really white but still!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yesterday she looked quite orange, i know she was being compared to dannii who looked really white but still!


Dannii always seems to be really pale for some reason!

----------


## di marco

> Dannii always seems to be really pale for some reason!


yeh i know, but yesterday she looked a lot paler than usual, or maybe it just looked it next to the orangeness of louise lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

dannii must be losting sleep

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dannii must be losting sleep


No she's always been pale, ever since she first joined the show!

----------


## di marco

> No she's always been pale, ever since she first joined the show!


she didnt look as pale yesterday, and louise didnt look as orange!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she didnt look as pale yesterday, and louise didnt look as orange!


The orangeness is starting to wear off!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> The orangeness is starting to wear off!


it really is, quickly lets buy her some more tango lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it really is, quickly lets buy her some more tango lol!


haha   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

:EEK!:  omg jez has been tangoed too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> omg jez has been tangoed too!


I never noticed Jez in tonight's episode!   :EEK!:   :Confused:  The SU Bar needs to stop selling tango!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I never noticed Jez in tonight's episode!    The SU Bar needs to stop selling tango!!


lol ban tango from hollyoaks! yeh he was in the scenes with lee!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol ban tango from hollyoaks! yeh he was in the scenes with lee!


Oh I never really took any notice of those scenes in the pit stop! Bit boring if you ask me!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Oh I never really took any notice of those scenes in the pit stop! Bit boring if you ask me!


yeh they were boring! i walked in the room and glanced at the tv and asked my sis who it was, i thought it looked like richard lol!

----------

